# Does This Look Genuine?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Due to fact that a lot of people on this site have years more experience than me when it comes to watches.

I was just hoping if you could share your opinion on this particular watch?

My question being:

Does this watch look genuine???

I know it can never be confirmed 100% just by looking at a photograph, but any opinions would be very much appreciated.

I can't seem to upload the image so I just copied the link.

Regards

Rob

http://www.leboncoin.fr/montres_bijoux/350520485.htm?ca=2_s


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

links to sites selling watches aint allowed so i expect this will get deleted pretty soon

no idea if the watch is genuine, but at 1 euro start bid or a swap for an i-phone i would say its more blightbling than breitling :tongue2:

also based on the fact that the photos are so utterly crap as to be useless, and the seller saying they don't know what the watch is worth - never heard that before :lol: .

well perhaps they dont, it could be worth a fiver, or perhaps 10 quid if its on a usable strap.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hahahah 

Thanks for that.

Yes it very well could be mickey mouse.

And the seller could be an absolute twonk and genuinely not know the real value of this type of watch.

Then again I could be an even bigger twonk if I buy it and turn out to be fake! :/ hahah

I sent him an eMail asking for more additional photographs, and also photographs of the back of the watch.

Im hoping if there is a serial number that I can run it through a Nawwc type database to try and confirm its authenticity.

If I can't check using this kind of method, It would be wise to steer clear alltogether.

Much appreciate your help.

Regards

Rob


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dont quote me on it I'm no expert, but I would guess that its a fake it just looks too toy like to be a genuine. The hour batons look all wrong as does the applied breitling logo.

Jus my opinion though.

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ppl are always looking for what they think is a bargain , 99.99999999999% of the time its cheap for a reason-- its junk , most ppl these days arent that stupid they give away 3k watches for a tenner , even most charity shops now have watches/clocks looked at before they sell them , there is of course the odd one (the guy who got given the rolex recently on here) , but its very rare this happens (in 15 +yrs of collecting ive seen it happen only a couple of times).

ppl do of course sometimes get watches cheaper than expected , tho ime theres usually a reason that the buyer hasnt spotted. (the main one being that most ppl over value the things they collect - either to being over enthusiastic or not getting the value right in the first place)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

OTOH, if you get it for 10 euros, ? ?

What have you lost?

That's the other side of the *coin* (couldn't resist! :lol: )


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

mel said:


> OTOH, if you get it for 10 euros, ? ?
> 
> What have you lost?
> 
> That's the other side of the *coin* (couldn't resist! :lol: )


you would be losing around 7 euros :lol: , the watch is worth 1 and the strap 2 , sorry mel :hi:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pugster said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > OTOH, if you get it for 10 euros, ? ?
> ...


3 euros for the fun of buying, 3 for the anticipation factor, and 1 for the excitement of opening the package - - zero loss and a lot of fun along the way!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The battery is worth a Euro................


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks fellas, appreciate the help.


----------

